# 10 songs with all relevant to a topic



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Last thread disappeared so 10 songs with a weapon in the title

1. Sixty Eight Guns - The Alarm


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

2. Knife Party - Deftones


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Bullet The Blue Sky - U2


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

4. Hail To The Hammer - Týr


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Bombs over Baghdad - OutKast


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

6. A gunshot to the head of trepidation - Trivium


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

7. There Goes My Gun - Pixies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Gun Law - Kane Gang


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

9. "Bulletproof," Kerli.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Shotgun Suicide by El Duce.


New topic: 10 songs with themes of outdoors or nature in the title.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

1. "Cantus: Song Of The Plains," Adiemus.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Run To The Hills by Iron Maiden


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Walking on Sunshine - Katrina & the Waves


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

4. Sunshine on a rainy day - Zoe


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5.Walkin on the Sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. The Sun & The Rain - Madness


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

7. "Mother Earth," Within Temptation.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Flowers Of Bermuda by Stan Rogers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Fading Like A Flower - Roxette


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

10. Thunder On The Mountain - Bob Dylan

Songs with animals in the title


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Andre Nickatina (aka Dre Dog) - Killa Whale


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. A Horse with No Name - America


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

3. The Bees Made Honey In The Lion's Skull - Earth


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

4. "7 Days To The Wolves," Nightwish.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Givin the Dog a Bone - AC/DC


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Canary In A Coalmine by The Police


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

7. War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sally's Pigeons - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

9. Hungry Like The Wolf - Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Going Down to Cuba - Jackson Browne


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

2. "Australia" - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. China Cat Sunflower - Grateful Dead


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. South Australia by The Pogues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Jamaica Mistaica - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. The Flowers Of Bermuda by Stan Rogers


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

7. "Egypte," Cirque Du Soleil.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Breakfast In America by Supertramp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Holiday In Spain - Counting Crows


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Big In Japan - Alphaville

10 Songs from the 90s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Barbie Girl - Aqua


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

2. "To The Moon & Back," Savage Garden.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

3. "Oye mi amor" - Mana (i have this on rockband 4 and i like singing it)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Who Will Save Your Soul - Jewel


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

5. Friday I'm in love - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. What's Up? - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

7. Shine - Collective Soul


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

8. Killing me softly - Fugees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Just a Girl - No Doubt


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Big Guns by ACDC


Ok new topic: songs with references to other musicians, actors, celebrities, etc


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

1. "Moves Like Jagger," Maroon 5.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Sweet Home Alabama by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Alyson Hannigan - Juvenile Wreck


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Andy Warhols Dead - Transvision Vamp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Man on the Moon - R.E.M.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Grace Kelly - Mika


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Einstein on the Beach (For an Eggman) - Counting Crows


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

8. Joan Crawford - Blue Öyster Cult.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. I'm Not Like Madonna - Sal's Birdland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


Songs that are best played at high volume!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

1. "Shot In The Dark," Within Temptation.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Bomber by Motorhead


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5. Crawling - Linkin Park


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

6. 2 Minutes to Midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Y. M. C. A - village people


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Seek & Destroy by Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N' Roses


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm to sexy - right said fred


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Oh crap new topic, songs with a military/war connection.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

1. "A Call To Arms," Mike + The Mechanics.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

2. Two tribes - Frankie goes to hollywood


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh man so many I could answer for this

3. Tool - Right in Two


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

One - metallica


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ was going to go with that one before settling on Tool.

4. The Cranberries - Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I count 5 posted above. 



6. Hell Broke Luce - Tom Waits


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Civil War - Guns n Roses


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

8. Empire Falls - Primordial


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

9. System of a Down - B.Y.O.B


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Sky Pilot by The Animals


Ok new topic. Songs that welcome/shun the devil.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Devil Inside - INXS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Runnin' with the Devil - Van Halen


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Slipknot - The Devil In I


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

5. "Get The Devil Out Of Me," Delain.

(Not sure if it counts but eh. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ )


(EDIT, I think I caused some confusion. I wasn't sure if it counted because the lyrics might be about a real Devil/devil or they might be metaphorical; I can't tell. I had the same issue with every Devil/devil-related song I came across in my library (which is oddly few, considering the stuff I write about). Song lyrics can be annoying that way.)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Black Sabbath by Black Sabbath


(Sorry folks I should have been more clear. The song does not necessarily have to have the word "devil" in the title, rather the lyrics alone should make a reference to the devil. Look up the lyrics to the song Black Sabbath, actually listen to it. It is so ****ing creepy).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Green Manalishi (With the Two Prong Crown) - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Ghost - Square Hammer

(the title makes me think more of Thor, but the lyrics reference the devil. Also, a lot of their music has satanic related stuff in.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Satan Rejected My Soul - Morrissey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sympathy for the Devil - The Rolling Stones



Duet songs.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

1. Don't Give Up - Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

2. Whenever God Shines His Light - Van Morrison and Cliff Richard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Close My Eyes Forever - Lita Ford (feat. Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Cheap Thrills - Sia ft Sean Paul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I Got You Babe - Sonny and Cher


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. The Boy is Mine- Brandy and Monica


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. This Is What You Came For - Calvin Harris ft Rhianna


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

8. Groupie Love - Lana Del Rey and A$AP Rocky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Fairytale of New York - The Pogues (feat. Kirsty MacColl)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10. IAMX - Stardust.

Songs with mythological figures/Gods in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Even Trolls Like To Rock’n’Roll - Tony Joe White


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. God Is A DJ - Pink


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

3. Big God - Florence + The Machine


----------



## pennysparkle23 (Jun 2, 2017)

BANKS - goddess


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Phoenix - Judee Sill


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Venus In Furs by The Velvet Underground


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ that's a great song.

7. Dead Can Dance - Persephone

...

:haha (I had a better answer, but I'll probably forget about this thread and don't want to post twice in a row.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Werewolf Weather - A Radio with Guts


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

9. Orion- Metallica


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Achilles Last Stand by Led Zeppelin


Ok new topic ladies and gents.


Songs that have alcohol in their title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Vodka - Korpiklaani


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Streams Of Whiskey by The Pogues


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3. Whiskey In The Jar - Metallica
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Champagne, Cocaine & Strawberries - Tat


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Whiskey In The Jar - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cold Budweiser and a Sweet Tater - Joe Diffie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Champagne Supernova - Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Rum and Coca Cola - The Andrews Sisters


----------



## 969033 (Jul 24, 2018)

9) Cocaine and Gin - Kid Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Martini Kiss - Senses Fail



Songs about metal disorders.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. The Frayed Ends Of Sanity by Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Brain Damage by Pink Floyd


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

4. I'm Going Slightly Mad - Queen


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

5. "Mad World," Tears For Fears. (Not that whiny remake, either.)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Lithium by Nirvana


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

9. Stan - Eminem and Dido


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

9. Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet (it's about ADHD and bipolar but the lyrics only explicitly reference bipolar.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with titles that are not in the lyrics.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

opps didn't notice that post that got in before mine.

1. A Perfect Circle - The Outsider


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

2. Papercut - Linkin Park

(I see we have the "Title Comes First" clan and the "Band Comes First" clan in here)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ lol I'm just used to music players and YouTube putting band name first so with new music I actually get confused sometimes about which is which if they switch them around until googling.

3. Local H - Bound For The Floor


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

4. "New York Mining Disaster 1941," The Bee Gees.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I decided to challenge myself to find a Placebo song that doesn't do this (because a lot of them seem to,) but it didn't take as long as I thought it would.

5. Placebo - Teenage Angst


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Bullet with Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Black Dog by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Shoots and Ladders - Korn


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 by Bob Dylan


Songs about bodies of water or seafaring.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

1. "Walk On The Ocean," Toad The Wet Sprocket.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Atlantis by Donovan


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

3. Fear The Sea - The Gathering


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Rolling Down To Old Maui by Stan Rogers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Come Sail Away - Styx


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Strange Boat by The Waterboys


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Waterfront - Simple Minds


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Sail On Sailor by The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Six Months in a Leaky Boat - Split Enz


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. The Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald by Gordon Lightfoot


Songs about space or travel within the universe.


(Interesting lately that I seem to be the one always picking a new topic)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. 2,000 Light Years from Home - The Rolling Stones


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

2. Space Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Space Truckin by Deep Purple


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

4. Interstellar Overdrive - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Supersonic Rocket Ship - The Kinks


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

6. Light Years - Pearl Jam


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

7. Out Of The Silent Planet - Iron Maiden


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

8. "Astronaut," Duran Duran.


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

9. Out of Space - Prodigy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

10. Man On The Moon - R.E.M. 

Songs about cars, driving, and road trips.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

1. "Cars With The Boom," L'Trimm.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

2. "Mustang Sally" - Wilson Pickett


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. I Drove All Night - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

4. The pharcyde - officer (cop car)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Highway Star by Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Truckin’ - Grateful Dead


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. The Boys In The Bright White Sports Car by Trooper


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

8 - Lost Highway - Bon Jovi


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

9. Fuel - Metallica


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. 409 by The Beach Boys


Songs about drug use.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Alfie - Lily Allen


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

2. Doctor Wu - Steely Dan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fire It Up - Disturbed


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

4. Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

5. Martika - toy soldiers


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

6. Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

7. Just about any song from Queens of the Stone Age, but I'll go with Monsters in the Parasol.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

8. Casey Jones - The Greatful Dead


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

9. Kenny rogers - just dropped in


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

10. Pusherman - Curtis Mayfield

Songs that have some kind of futuristic dystopian element to it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The End - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. It’s the End of the World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

4. "In The Year 2525," Zager & Evans.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

5. Dr Octagon - Earth people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Goodbye Blue Sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> 6. Goodbye Blue Sky - Pink Floyd


[Offtopic--cool video.]


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Mr Blue Sky - ELO


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. London Calling - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Blackened by Metallica


Songs about the rock n roll lifestyle, or how they started and rose to the top.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

1. "Pop Singer, " John Mellencamp.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Rock n Roll Is A Viscous Game by April Wine


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

3. "It's a Long Way to the Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll)" by AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Wanna Rock - Twisted Sister


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. So you want to be a rock and roll star. - The Byrds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Nightrain - Guns N' Roses


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

7. Turn the Page - Bob Seger


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

8. Have a Cigar - Pink Floyd


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

9. Life's Been Good - Joe Walsh


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

10. Juke Box Hero - Foreigner

Songs refrencing seasons or the weather.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Dust In The Wind by Kansas


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

2. Turn! Turn! Turn! - The Byrds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Hazy Shade of Winter - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

4. November Rain - Guns N Roses


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Candle In The Wind - Elton John


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

6. Ridin' the Storm Out - REO Speedwagon


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

8. Red Rain - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Last Days of Summer - The Cure


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil


Songs with a metaphor for sexual activity.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. Hit me baby one more time - Britney Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Givin the Dog a Bone - AC/DC


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Trampled Underfoot by Led Zeppelin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Raspberry Swirl - Tori Amos


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. She Bop by Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

6. "Slide It In" by Whitesnake


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

7. "C'mon 'N' Ride It (The Train)," Quad City DJs.

(I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that this is about sex and not about an actual train ride.)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

8. Pour Some Sugar on Me - Def Leppard


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

9. Genie in a bottle - Christina Aguilera


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. Cherry Pie - Warrant

Songs that are about survival/overcoming


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2. Dogs Days Are Over - Florence + The Machine


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. We are the Champions - Queen


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

4. Fighter - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Fight Song - Rachel Platten


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

6. Not Gonna Die - Skillet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. I'm Still Standing - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hit Me with Your Best Shot - Pat Benatar


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

10. "Now," Pat McGee Band.

...

Oh. Crud. New theme? Um. Songs which reference a literary classic? Sorry, I'm bad at this. :x


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2. Scentless Apprentice - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sympathy for the Devil - The Rolling Stones


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

4. Pet Sematary - The Ramones


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Ramble On by Led Zeppelin


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

6. Charlotte Sometimes - The Cure


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. The Ghost Of Tom Joad by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

8. The Small Print - Muse


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Don't Stand So Close To Me by The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Whip It - Devo


Songs you would play at a beach party.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

3. Take On Me - Reel Big Fish


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Fun Fun Fun by The Beach Boys


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

5. Escape (The Piña Colada song) - Rupert Holmes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Bailando - Enrique (english version)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Fantastic Voyage - Coolio


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

8. Summer Song - Joe Satriani


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10. Santana - Smooth.

Songs about cats.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Kitty Kat Max - 1000 Clowns


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Love Cats - The Cure


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. What's New *****cat? - Tom Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

5. Year of the cat - Al Stewart


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Cat Scratch Fever by Ted Nugent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ev'rybody Wants to Be a Cat - Scatman Crothers


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

aw I wanted to post The Lovecats because that's my favourite cat song 

(not really about cats and no lyrics, but was struggling to think of anything. Edit: Oh I just thought of another one.)

8. IAMX - Cat's Cradle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mean Eyed Cat - Johnny Cash


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

10. Cool for Cats - Squeeze

Songs about loneliness.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

1. Blackest Bile - Dan Barret


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

2. Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

3. One - Three Dog Night


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. So Alone - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. Lonely People - America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hide In Your Shell - Supertramp


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

7. Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Who Can It Be Now? - Men at Work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Astronaut - Simple Plan


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Another Replicant said:


> 1. Blackest Bile - Dan Barret


This confused me for a second because I thought isn't that Giles Corey? But I guess that's his real name. And coincidentally I was going to mention one of his songs (not that one though,) but I think I'll go with my other choice now to mix things up.

10. System Of A Down - Lonely Day.

I dunno 10 songs about magic.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

2. "Magic" by The Cars


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. A kind of magic - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Season of the Witch - Donovan


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. Magic - Pilot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. My Baby Must Be a Magician - The Marvelettes


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

7. Black Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Do You Believe In Magic by The Lovin Spoonful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Witch Doctor - David Seville


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Magic - Olivia Newton John


Songs all relevant to good times


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Uptown Funk - Mark Ronson


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. Saturday in the Park - Chicago


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Wouldn't It Be Nice by The Beach Boys


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

6. I'm into Something Good - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Crocodile Rock - Elton John


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

8. Spice Up Your Life - Spice Girls (lol)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

9. Lana Del Rey - Video Games (I really struggled with this which says a lot about the kind of music I listen to lol.. I wanted to post Today by The Smashing Pumpkins because it's a nostalgic happy song on the surface but of course the song is actually about being suicidal.)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Wheres the party - Madonna


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

10ish...Good Day Sunshine - The Beatles 

Overly sappy love songs


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. Power of Love - Celine Dion


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

2. Muskrat Love - Captain and Tennille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Truly Madly Deeply - Savage Garden


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

4. Bury Me Deep Inside Your Heart - HIM


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

5. I Will Always love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. I Don't Want to Miss a Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

8. Everything I Do, I do it For You - Brian Adams


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

9. Glory of Love - Peter Cetera (I _had_ to double post, this can't get left off the list. Should be cringiest songs topic lol)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

10. Silly Love Songs - Paul McCartney and Wings

Songs about war


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

1. Uncommon Valor: A Vietnam Story - Jedi mind tricks


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3. War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

4. War - Edwin Starr


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Unknown Soldier - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Eve of Destruction - Barry McGuire


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Beautiful War - Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bring the Boys Home - Freda Payne


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Devils & Dust by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hell Broke Luce - Tom Waits 



Songs by artists you have on your "to buy" list.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Rita Mae Young - The Record Company


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Queen Bee - Hafdis Huld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Good to Be Alive Today - Michael Franti & Spearhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Canopy - The Cave Singers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Little Folded Fingers - Listener


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Are You Ready - Disturbed


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

7. A Perfect Circle - By And Down The River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Trouble - Cage the Elephant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Life Screams - Lacey Sturm


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

10. Watch Me Bleed - Tears For Fears 



Songs with memorable intros.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Baba O'Riley - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. I Need a Lover - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Let's Go Crazy by Prince


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Love Reign O'er Me by The Who


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

7. Knights in White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Sweet Leaf by Black Sabbath


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

9. Fire on High - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Conquistador by Procol Harum


Acoustic guitar instrumentals


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. Classical Gas - Mason Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cuckoo Shuffle - Adrian Legg


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Black Mountain Side by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Walkin' the Strings - Merle Travis


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

5. Adelita - Franciso Tárrega


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Deep Lake - Bruce Cockburn


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

7. Samus Stardrive - Andy Mckee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Am the Resurrection - John Fahey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Jam in the Pocket - Phil Keaggy


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

10. Sunday Morning Overcast - Andrew York

Songs about death


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. (Don’t Fear) The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

2. One More Light - Linkin Park
:cry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Keep Me in Your Heart - Warren Zevon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Miss You - And Then I Turned Seven


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Just Breathe - Pearl Jam


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

6. The End - The Doors


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Fire and Rain - James Taylor


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

8. Goodbye Cruel World - Pink Floyd

(Though in context of The Wall, it felt like more of a farewell to his current identity and not a death)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

9. Evanescence - Like You.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I Will Follow You into the Dark - Death Cab for Cutie


Songs you will play the day you win the lottery.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

1. Dancing With Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Never Stop Trying - Leah Andreone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. I'm Getting Better (And I'm Feeling It Right Now) - The Record Company


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

4. Singin' in the Rain - Gene Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Walking On Sunshine - Katrina & The Waves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. If I Had $1,000,000 - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Future's So Bright (I Gotta Wear Shades) - Timbuk 3


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. I Will Buy You A New Life by Everclear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Take the Money and Run - Steve Miller Band


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

10. Life's Been Good - Joe Walsh

Songs written for movie soundtracks or featured on soundtrack. 

(Optionally, Include the movie)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. The Wrestler by Bruce Springsteen (Movie being The Wrestler)


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

2. Sammy Hagar - Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. I'm Alright - Kenny Logins

(Caddyshack opening song)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Save Me – Aimee Mann 

(Magnolia)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio (Dangerous Minds)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Lose Yourself - Eminem 

(8 Mile)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Exit Music (For A Film) - Radiohead (Romeo + Juliet)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Nightlife - IAMX + Sue Denim - Wir Sind Die Nacht


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OK so I don't quite get the theme, and this (the below song) was the song I wanted to post initially but ended up posting another song which was like third choice after another song by the same artist because I liked that song better but while the second one was written for a film the above one maybe wasn't? But it was featured on the soundtrack. So basically sorry if I ****ed this up lol. But I really like the way the author referenced lots of songs in the book and then they later used them in the film's soundtrack.

9. The Smiths - Asleep (The Perks Of Being a Wallfower)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Night Fever by the Bee Gees (Saturday Night Fever)


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

10. Miss Misery - Elliott Smith (Good Will Hunting)

Song titles that ask questions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Why Do You Love Me - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Why Does It Always Rain on Me - Travis


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. How is your life today? - Porcupine Tree


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. So What Cha Want? - Beastie Boys

Compelled to put the link in here because it's trippy and I'm a huge fan of trippy videos. :eyes

Curious to see if the right one actually shows up here...


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

5. Where is my mind? - Pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Who Let in the Rain - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Is There Anybody There? - Scorpions






Edit: Yay, I see the right videos now!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

8. Is There Anybody Out There? - Pink Floyd


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

9. Rod Stewart - Da Ya Think I'm Sexy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Who Knows Where the Time Goes? - Sandy Denny


Murder ballads.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> 10. Who Knows Where the Time Goes? - Sandy Denny
> 
> Murder ballads.


Wtf is a murder ballad?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

According to google


> Murder ballads are a subgenre of the traditional ballad form dealing with a crime. Their lyrics form a narrative describing the events of a murder, often including the lead-up and/or aftermath.


1. Delia's Gone - Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Maxwell's Hammer - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Two Sisters - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Shankill Butchers - The Decemberists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Delilah by Tom Jones (...I felt the knife in my hand and she laughed no more...)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Goodbye Earl - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. American Murder Song - The Last Americans


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

9. Me and My Uncle - Grateful Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Night the Lights Went Out In Georgia - Vicki Lawrence 



Songs you'd play on a lazy summer day.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

1. TV Party - Black Flag


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. (Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Sound of Sunshine - Michael Franti & Spearhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Grass - XTC


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Going Up The Country by Canned Heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Born on the Bayou - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. 409 by The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sidewalk Surfin' - Jan & Dean


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

10. Little Yellow Spider - Devendra Banhart

Songs you skip but never delete from your playlist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

None, If I don't like a song it don't stay around. I'll make up a few so that I can play along. :duck



1. We Can Dance - Caravan Palace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mouths to Feed - Karen Elson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. My Enemies Lay Beneath the Prairie - Gangstagrass


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. We Didn’t Start the Fire - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. You Can't Catch Me - George Thorogood & the Destroyers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Happy Nation - Ace of Base


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Can-O-Corn - Coolio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Graze - Live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sixty-Five Roses - Everlast


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

10. Chick on my tip - Sublime

TV Series Theme Songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Suicide Is Painless - Manic Street Preachers (M*A*S*H)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

2. My Life - Billy Joel 

(Bosom Buddies - 1980)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. A Little Help From My Friends by Joe Cocker (The Wonder Years)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Where Everybody Knows Your Name - Gary Portnoy (Cheers)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. I'll Be There For You - The Rembrandts (Friends)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cleveland Rocks - The Presidents of the United States of America (The Drew Carey Show)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

7. Thank You For Being a Friend - Andrew Gold 

(Golden Girls)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Secret - The Pierces (Pretty Little Liars)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

9. Yo Home to Bel-Air - DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince

(The Fresh Prince of Bel Air)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I’ll Be There for You - The Rembrandts (Friends)


Songs with Rain in the title.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. Red Rain - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Oregon Rain - Lucy Martin


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. Raindrops Keep Fallin' on My Head - BJ Thomas


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

4. No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

5. The Rain Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

6. Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

7. Rainmaker - Iron Maiden


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

8. Fool in the Rain - Led Zeppelin

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. November Rain - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

10. Crying in the Rain - Whitesnake

Songs with a woman's name in the title.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. Roxanne - The Police


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

2. Rosanna - Toto


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. Beth - Kiss


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Angie - The Rolling Stones


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Maggie May - Rod Stewart


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

7. Layla - Derek and the Dominos


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

9. Peggy Sue - Buddy Holly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Rita Mae Young - The Record Company


Songs with a type of animal in the title.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Snake Oil - Steve Earle


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. Buffalo Soldiers - Bob Marley


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

4. Year of the Cat - Al Stewart


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. Baby Elephant Walk - Henry Mancini


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. March of the Pigs - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Hair Of The Dog by Nazareth


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. AURORA - Winter Bird


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

9. Bulls on Parade- Rage Against the Machine


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

10. Led Zeppelin - Black Dog

... songs with the word "solitude" in the title.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

1. Candlemass - Solitude


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Solitude Standing - Suzanne Vega


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I can't say for sure, but on the off chance there aren't 10 songs that specifically have Solitude in the title, can this is expanded to be songs about Solitude (or reasonable synonyms, i.e., peace, loneliness, etc)?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Our Lady of Solitude - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

4. Manic Street Preachers - Solitude Sometimes Is


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Solitude is Bliss - Tame Impala


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Crowded Solitude - Rick Springfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Solitude and Vine - John Ralston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Solitude - Billie Holiday


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

9. Solitude - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Silent Solitude - OxT


Songs with something in the title that you might see in outer space.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

2. Space Truckin' - Deep Purple


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. Space Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. Pink Moon - Nick Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Champagne Supernova - Oasis


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

7. Space Cowboy - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Andromeda - Paul Weller


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

9. Milky Way - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. Saturn - sleeping at last

Songs with nonsensical/random lyrics


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Mr Zebra - Tori Amos


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2. Loser - Beck


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. I'm Going Bananas - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Backwater - Meat Puppets


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. Revolution 9 - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Blue - Eiffel 65


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

7. Moments in Love - Art of Noise


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Cocteau Twins - Alice


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

10. Under the Milky Way - The Church

Songs about money.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Money Changes Everything - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. If I had $1,000,000 - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

5. The Big Money - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Eat the Rich - Aerosmith


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

7. Take the Money and Run - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Need A Dollar - Aloe Blacc


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

9. Taxman - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. It's All About the Benjamins - Puff Daddy (Ft. The Notorious B.I.G., The LOX, & Lil' Kim) 



Songs that can either improve or ruin your mood instantly.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. It's a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Have You Ever Seen the Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton

I know of no song that ruins a mood, but this is a beautiful sad song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Big Time Sensuality - Bjork 



I know of no songs that ruin a mood either lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Summertime - Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Disarm - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

7. New Kid in Town - Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Spiderwebs - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sunny April Afternoon - Linda Perry


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

10. Saturday In The Park - Chicago

Songs that celebrate friendship

Never mind, lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10. Sigur Rós - Flugufrelsarinn

10 songs with lyrics that aren't English.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1. Sólstafir - Fjara (Accidentally two Icelandic songs in a row lol, but this is a great song.)


edit: Opps just realised I posted before without noticing someone had already posted.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

2. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Jeg Kommer Inn - Kari Rueslåtten


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Gloria by Umberto Tozzi


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. ムック (Mucc) - 路地裏 僕と君へ (Rojiura boku to kimi he)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Du Hast by Rammstein


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

7. Dime Mentiras - Carla Morrison


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. 99 Luftballoons - Nena


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

9. Ti Amo - Umberto Tozzi


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

10. "Fukai Mori" ~Do As Infinity


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Songs celebrating friendship 

1. Thank You for Being a Friend- Andrew Gold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Lean On Me - Bill Withers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. You're My Best Friend - Queen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Friends by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wannabe - Spice Girls


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

6. With a Little Help from My Friends - The Beatles


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

7. Remember Me (My Friend) - Justin Hayward and John Lodge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Happy Together - The Turtles


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

9. Friends Will Be Friends - Queen


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

10. Thank You for Being a Friend - Andrew Gold

Songs about cars.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Bonneville Bonnie - The Rip Chords


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

2. Little Deuce Coupe - The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Move Out, Little Mustang - Jan & Dean


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

4. Kavinsky - Testarossa Autodrive (well I guess technically not a song since there are no lyrics. The whole album is kind of themed around a video game with that car in though.)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. Blue Tacoma - Russell Dickerson


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

6. Red Barchetta - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rolls Royce Papa - Virginia Liston


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. 409 by The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. 1965 GTO - The Amazing Royal Crowns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Silver Thunderbird - Jo Dee Messina

Songs with a type of flower in the title.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

1. Bed Of Roses - Bon Jovi


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

2. Daisy Bell - Harry Dacre


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3. Wildflower - Bon Jovi


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

4. Patrick Wolf - Bluebells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Marigold - Nirvana


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

6. Thriving Ivory - Flowers for a Ghost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Build Me Up Buttercup - The Foundations


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Sweet Rose Of Allendale by Paddy Reilly


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

9. Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. lavender blue - Dinah shore

Songs referencing the seasons (all or spring, winter, etc.)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. Turn, Turn, Turn - The Byrds


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

2. Falling Snow - Agalloch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Summer Fades to Fall - Faber Drive


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

4. A Hazy Shade of Winter - The Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Autumn in New York - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Cruel Summer - Bananarama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. First Day of Spring - Chris Brown


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. The Boys of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

9. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Summer Breeze - Seals and Crofts



Songs with Heaven or Hell in the title.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. Bat Out of Hell - Meatloaf


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Sky Fits Heaven - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Raise Hell - Dorothy


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

6. Raise a Little Hell - Trooper


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Near Wild Heaven - R.E.M.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Guns N' Roses


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. Heaven or Hell - Digital daggers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since it's getting close, Halloween themed songs.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Nobody Likes You (When You're Dead) - Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. Thriller- Michael Jackson


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. This is Halloween - Marilyn Manson


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. Psycho Killer - Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Zombie Love Song - Your Favorite Martian


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

7. Pimps, Witches, Thieves And *****es, By Twilightning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Time Warp - Richard O'Brien (The Rocky Horror Picture Show)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

9. Jeopardy- The Greg Kihn Band (based on the music video)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr.


Songs with something in the title that you might see outside on a sunny day.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

1. Hound dog - elvis presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Paper Plane - Lucy Schwartz


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Shiny Happy People - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Waterfalls - TLC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ship Out on the Sea - The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

6. God is an Astronaut - Golden Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Big Black Bird - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

8. Sharp Edges - Linkin Park


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

9. Butterfly - Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bus Named Desire - Soul Asylum 



Songs with a body part in the title.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. (I Just) Died in Your Arms - Cutting Crew


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

2. Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Wrapped Around Your Finger - The Police


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

4. Hot Legs - Rod Stewart


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Heart Heart Head - Meg Myers


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

6. Head Games - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Both Hands - Ani DiFranco


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Behind These Hazel Eyes - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

9. Diamond Eyes - Deftones


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

10. These Eyes - The Guess Who

Songs with a color in the title.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. Red - Vera Blue


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. Nights in White Satin- The Moody Blues


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. True Blue - Madonna


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

5. Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

6. White Room - Cream


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Deepest Blues Are Black - Foo Fighters


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

8. Blue Lips - Regina Spektor
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

10. Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones



Songs with planets in the title


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. Blue Moon - Billie Holiday


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. David Bowie - Life on Mars


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Velvet Underground - Venus in Furs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Venus as a Boy - Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Earth Died Screaming - Tom Waits


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Hey Jupiter - Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hallucinating Pluto - The B-52's


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Train - Drops of Jupiter


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

9. Venus and Mars - Wings


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. Valleys of Neptune - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

How do you guys know these songs? Do you look them up?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Songs that inspire the album title or vice versa. 

1. Help! - The Beatles


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

2. Comfort Eagle - Cake


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

So the theme is title tracks?

3. Tarkus - Emerson, Lake, and Palmer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wild Mountain Nation - Blitzen trapper


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

6. Close to the Edge - Yes


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

7. Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

8. 2112 - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Tragic Kingdom - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Green River - Creedence Clearwater Revival 



Songs with farm animals in the title.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Evil Little Goat - Pearl Jam


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2. War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. Dogs - Pink Floyd


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

4. Piggies - The Beatles


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. Sneaker Pimps - Black Sheep


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

6. The Mule - Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. A Horse with No Name - America


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Black Sheep - Natalie Merchant


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

9. Wild Horses - the Rolling Stones


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Fox On The Run by Sweet


Songs with female names in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Sally Cinnamon - The Stone Roses


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Mustang Sally by Wilson Pickett


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Roxanne - The Police


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

4. Amanda - Boston


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Maggie May - Rod Stewart


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

6. Sweet Jane - Velvet Underground


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Jane Says - Jane's Addiction


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

8. Cindy tells me - Brian Eno


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

9. Jane - Jefferson Starship


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Rosanna by Toto


Songs that have cities/towns/countries, etc in the title.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

1. Shabaye Tehroon - TM Bax


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Detroit - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Mississippi Queen by Mountain


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Texarkana - R.E.M.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Streets of Baltimore - Gram Parsons


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Lodi by CCR


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

7. Africa - Toto


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. New York State Of Mind by Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cornwall - Omnia


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Farewell To Nova Scotia by Paddy Reilly


Songs about perseverance


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Lullaby - Assemblage 23


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

3. Burning heart - Survivor


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

4. We Are The Champions- Queen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. The Mary Ellen Carter by Stan Rogers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Fighter - Christina Aguilera


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Sister Christian by Night Ranger


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. I Won't Back Down - Tom Petty


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Don't Stop Believin by Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Are You Ready - Disturbed 



Songs with Rain in the title.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Singing In The Rain by Gene Kelly


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

2. Kentucky Rain - Elvis Presley (stupid Tapatalk messed me up)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Oregon Rain


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Set Fire to the Rain - Adele


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

4. Fire and Rain - James Taylor


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, we're on 6 now... lol

6. November Rain - Guns N' Roses


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Have You Ever Seen The Rain by CCR


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. London Rain - Heather Nova


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain - Willie Nelson


Songs with something in the title that you might find in your house.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1. Twenty One Pilots - Kitchen Sink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cinnamon Spider - Jack Off Jill :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Droppin' Plates - Disturbed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Batteries - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sofa (of My Lethargy) - Supergrass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Out the Back Door - Jesca Hoop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Laughing in the Sugar Bowl - Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. In Your Headphones - Dressy Bessy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. My Grandfather's Clock by Foster & Allen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Blue Toothbrush - Emily Kinney


Songs with a type of weather in the title.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Here Comes The Rain Again - Eurythmics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dust in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Hurricane by Bob Dylan


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

4. MS MR - Hurricane


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. Garbage - Only Happy When It Rains


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Ride The Lightning by Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Heatwave - Martha Reeves and Vandellas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Blowing In The Wind by Bob Dylan


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

10. My God Is The Sun - Queens Of The Stone Age


Songs you think could be played at your funeral.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Deep in the Hole - AC/DC


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Long As I Can See The Light by CCR


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Happy Phantom - Tori Amos


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Goodbye Cruel World by Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Great Gig in the Sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Galaxy of Emptiness - Beth Orton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Down With the Sickness - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I'm So Sick - Flyleaf


Songs with a type of flower in the title.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

1. Roses - OutKast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Build Me Up Buttercup - The Foundations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Please Don't Eat the Daisies - Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Scarlet Begonias - Grateful Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I'm a Lonely Little Petunia (In an Onion Patch) - Imogen Heap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Daisy Jane - America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Marigold Conjunction - Stackridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Lilacs - Endless Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Blue Orchid - The White Stripes


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. La Vie En Rose by Louis Armstrong


Songs about fire.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Burning Down the House - Talking Heads


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Smoke On The Water by Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Burnin' for You - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

4. We on fire - Hot boys


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

5. The Unforgettable Fire - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Firestarter - The Prodigy


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

7. I am the Fire - Halestorm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Eternal Flame - The Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Beds are Burning - Midnight Oil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Burn Down the Mission - Elton John


Songs that are special to you in some way.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Don't Follow - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Anaheim, Azusa & Cucamonga Sewing Circle, Book Review & Timing Association - Jan & Dean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Lookin' Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. Counting Crows - Round Here (the entire album August and Everything After though also, but I'm not going to enter each as a separate entry lol. I remember because my dad used to play the album and I'd ask for the song about ghosts or something because I didn't know the name of the song just remembered the opening lyrics. The Himalayan version is good too.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

6. Deftones - My Own Summer


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

7. Green Day - When I Come Around


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Nirvana - Heart-Shaped Box

(I'll stop now lol. Could actually post hundreds.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Walk This World - Heather Nova


Songs that are best played at high volume! :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Fully Alive - Flyleaf


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. Deftones - Hexagram


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Paradise by the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

5. Blackout - Scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ball Tongue - Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Slipknot - Duality


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Wanted Man - Ratt


Songs you have recently found and are enjoying.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Eaten by the Monster of Love - Sparks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Something Stupid - Lola Marsh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Uh Huh - Jade Bird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Seashore - The Regrettes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Blood and Roses - The Smithereens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Queen Bee - Hafdis Huld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cruel Wind - Night Flowers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Tiny Cities Made of Ashes - Sun Kil Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Swagger - Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Moonchild - G Y D A


Songs you play on rainy days.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Who Will Save Your Soul - Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Who'll Stop the Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Wild Mountain Nation - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Manic Monday - The Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. She Cries Your Name - Beth Orton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. How? - John Lennon


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

7. Suddenly everything happens - California Snow Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Littlest Birds - The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Sunshine On My Shoulders by John Denver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Paradise City - Guns N' Roses


80's songs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Borderline - Madonna


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. West End Girls by The Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Hold Me Now by The Thompson Twins


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Take On Me - A-ha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Livin' on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Tainted Love by Soft Cell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Jump - Van Halen


90’s Songs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. In or Out - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. Suede - Animal Nitrate


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Pulp - Common People


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

4. Blur - Charmless Man


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. Reel Big Fish - Sell Out


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

6. Bush - Swallowed


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

7. Marilyn Manson - Tourniquet


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. The Cranberries - Zombie


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

9. 4 Non Blondes - What's Up


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Smells like Teen Spirit - Nirvana

Songs with numbers in the title.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. #1 Must Have - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Eight Days A Week - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. 3 Libras - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. 50 Ways to Say Goodbye - Train


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Edge Of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Electra 33 - Sophe Lux


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Three Days - Jane's Addiction


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 by Bod Dylan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. 25 or 6 to 4 - Chicago

Songs with the word “One” in the title.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The One I Love - R.E.M.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

2. Another One Bites the Dust - Queen


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. One Way or Another - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Enter One - Sol Seppy


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

5. Circus maximus - the one


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. One Headlight - The Wallflowers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. One More Night - Phil Collins


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Tea For One by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. One Tin Soldier - The Original Caste


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. All Hands on the Bad One



Songs you would play at a beach party.


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

Wander
Ikson

I didn't read the directions to the game, eh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fantastic Voyage - Coolio


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Surfin’ USA - The Beach Boys


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

Ça Plane pour Moi 
Plastic Bertrand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Spiderwebs - No Doubt


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Walking on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. On Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. Party All The Time - Eddie Murphy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sidewalk Surfin' - Jan & Dean


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Party Hard - Andrew W.K.

Songs with places in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Paradise City - Guns N' Roses


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Tears In Heaven by Eric Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Penny Lane - The Beatles


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Walking on the Moon - The Police


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

Seattle Yodel 
Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Funky Town - Lipps Inc.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

7. Walking in L.A. - Missing Persons


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

8. West Coast - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Rattlesnake Highway - John Fogerty


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Born On The Bayou by CCR

Songs about driving down a highway.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Highway Star by Deep Purple


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4.Life Is A Highway -Rascal Flatts


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Ventura Highway - America


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. I am the Highway - Audioslave


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Bad Habit by The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. East Bound and Down - Jerry Reed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Convoy - C.W. McCall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Radar Love - Golden Earring 



Songs you dance to, or would if you could dance.


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

Young thug - Audemar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Twist Me to the Left - The Dollyrots


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Mindless Self Indulgence - Never Wanted To Dance (for the irony)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Wow and Flutter - April Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. That'll Be the Day - Buddy Holly


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Uptown Funk - Bruno Mars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Who Can It Be Now? - Men at Work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Suzy - Caravan Palace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Safety Dance - Men Without Hats


Songs that inspired dance crazes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1. Psy - Gangnam Style.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

2. Macarena - Los Del Rio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Vogue - Madonna


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Rae Cyrus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Twist - Chubby Checker


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Y.M.C.A. - The Village People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Time Warp - Richard O'Brien (The Rocky Horror Picture Show)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Right Thurr-Chingy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Hustle - Van McCoy 



Songs by German bands/musicians.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. 99 Luftballons by Nena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Heart Shaped Tattoo - Doro Pesch


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Symphony No. 5 by Beethoven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Wind of Change - Scorpions


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Monsoon - Tokio Hotel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Balls to the Wall - Accept


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Egil Saga - Faun


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Rammstein - Ich Will


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Nena


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10. Blutengel - Nachtbringer

Songs by Finnish musicians


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1. HIM - And Love Said No.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. INSOMNIUM - Through The Shadows


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Korpiklaani - Vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Walk Alone - Tarja Turunen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. My Broken Angel - Silentium


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Wish I Had An Angel - Nightwish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Carnival of Rust - Poets of the Fall


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. The Rasmus - In the Shadows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. My Only Star - Amberian Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Trollhammaren - Finntroll


Songs with a body part in the title.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

1. Into my Arms - Nick Cave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. In Your Eyes - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sugar Foot Rag - Junior Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Heart and Shoulder - Heather Nova


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

6. A Tooth For An Eye by The Knife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Weak at the Knees - Slave


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Nirvana - Heart-Shaped Box


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

9. Alkaline Trio - Your Neck


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10. Bauhaus - The Man With the X-Ray Eyes

uh 10 goth rock songs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. A Forest - The Cure


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. Sisters of Mercy - Alice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. So Alive - Love and Rockets


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

6. Marian by Sisters Of Mercy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Blood ***** - Cocteau Twins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bring Me to Life - Evanescence


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Friday I'm In Love - The Cure


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. My Immortal - Evanescence


Songs with the word “Life” in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Life Uncommon - Jewel


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Its My Life - Dr Alban


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

3- Life in a Glasshouse - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Someone Saved My Life Tonight - Elton John


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Life - Desree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Spice Up Your Life - Spice Girls


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. All My Life - Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. 18 and Life - Skid Row


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

9. Life in Color - OneRepublic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Speed of Life - David Bowie 



Songs about mythical creatures.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

2. The Bell Witch by Mercyful Fate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ogre Battle - Queen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Witch In The Ditch - Erasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Medusa - Anthrax


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

6. IAMX - Song Of Imaginary Beings


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

7. Ghosts - Mike Shinoda
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

9. Devils Haircut - Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Minotaur - Krisiun


Someone else pick a topic please. :b


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Songs by Canadian singers/bands


1. Sorry - Justin Beiber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

2. Antennas To Heaven by Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

3. Unknown Legend - Neil Young


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Think Twice - Celine Dion


----------



## pearlgrey (Jul 31, 2016)

5. Witness - Counterparts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

7. New Orleans is Sinking - The Tragically Hip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Whose Bed Have Your Boots Been Under? - Shania Twain


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Limelight - Rush


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

10. Austerity Blues by Thee Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra


Songs about space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Space Truckin' - Deep Purple


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

2. Hole in the Earth - Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Champagne Supernova - Oasis


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Stars and Planets - Liz Phair


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lucky Star - Madge


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

7 David Bowie - Space Oddity 
how did this not get named yet...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Breakfast on Pluto - Don Partridge


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

9. Here To Mars - Coheed & Cambria


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10. Porcupine Tree - Dark Matter

10 songs with a reference to water


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

(10 songs with a reference to water)

1. Florence + The Machine - What The Water Gave Me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Down by the Water - PJ Harvey


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

3. Bathwater - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Oregon Rain - Lucy Martin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Waterfalls - TLC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Bridge over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. You Don't Miss Your Water - Otis Redding


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. Run To The Water - Live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Don't Go Near the Water - The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Don't Drink the Water - Dave Matthews Band


90's songs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Barbie Girl- Aqua


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Sabotage by The Beastie boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sick & Beautiful - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. All That You Are by Econoline Crush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Better Than Nothing - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. I Want You - Savage Garden


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Surrounded - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.No Diggity-Blackstreet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ready to Go - Republica


For winter: Songs with Snow in the title.


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

1. Sleep in the Snow - Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Snow Has Killed - Maria Solheim


----------



## Silverkoi (Feb 10, 2019)

Snow (Hey Oh) - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. Velvet Snow - Kings of Leon


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

5. Black Sabbath - Snowblind


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Snow Cherries from France - Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Snow in His Hair - Johnny Cash


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

8. Falling Snow by Agalloch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Till It Snows in Mexico - Reba McEntire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Roses in the Snow - Emmylou Harris


Songs with something in the title that you might see at the beach.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Children - Robert Miles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

2. Sunglasses at Night - Corey Hart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

3. My God Is The Sun by Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Seashells - Loyle Carner


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Bugs by Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sandcastle - Regine Velasquez


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

7. Summertime Sadness - Lana Del Rey


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

8. Another Day in Paradise - Phil Collins


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Down By The Seaside by Led Zeppelin


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

rockyraccoon said:


> 8. Down By The Seaside by Led Zeppelin


It's number 9, not 8 :wink2:


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> It's number 9, not 8 :wink2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Yellow Beach Umbrella - Bette Midler


Songs with an item of clothing in the title.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dress You Up - Madonna


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

2. Raspberry Beret - Prince


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Liam Kyle Sullivan/Kelly - Let Me Borrow That Top


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

4 - My Adidas - Run DMC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Forever in Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Short Skirt Long Jacket - Cake



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. One-Piece Topless Bathing Suit - Jan & Dean


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

9. These boots are made for walking - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Leather Jacket - Arkells


Songs about mental disorders.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Unwell - Matchbox 20


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. King Crimson - 21st Century Schizoid Man 

(well the title is)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

4. Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. IAMX - Happiness


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

6. Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

7. Have a Nice Life - Burial Society


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Giles Corey - I'm Going To Do It


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

9. Welcome Home (Sanitarium) by Metallica


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. The Frayed Ends Of Sanity by Metallica

Songs that describe a geographic/topographic setting.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. London Calling - The Clash


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Rocky Mountain High by John Denver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Up Around the Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Narita-Riot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Waterfalls - TLC


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

6. Where Are We Now? by David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Riptide - Vance Joy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Banks of the Ohio - Doc Watson


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

9. I lost my star in Krasnodar - Lacrimosa


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Big White Cloud by John Cale

Songs about perseverance, overcoming a hurdle/obstacle/impediment, etc.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. A Reason to Fight - Disturbed


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Fighter - Christina Agrilera


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Fight Song - Rachel Platten


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. The Mary Ellen Carter by Stan Rogers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

6. Roar - Katy Perry :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Don't Stop Thinking About Tomorrow - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Eminem - Not Afraid


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Step By Step - Whitney Houston


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

10. Hero - Marhiah Carey (btw sorry for cheesy popular banal and obvious songs. I wish I could remember something better)

Hmm so it's my time to set the rules for the next list. Alright, let's make a list of songs about protesting the society and antagonizing oneself to it.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

1. The Pretender - Foo Fighters (pretty vague lyrics though)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Everything Is Under Control - Snog


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Just A Girl - No Doubt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hunger Strike - Temple of the Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. What’s Going On? - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Times They Are a-Changin' - Bob Dylan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. War - Edwin Starr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Beds Are Burning - Midnight Oil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Imagine - John Lennon and The Plastic Ono Band


Songs about good times.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lets Get The Party Started - Pink


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Celebration -Kool and the Gang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Crocodile Rock - Elton John


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Party Hard - Andrew W.K.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Wheres The Party - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Jack & Diane - John Mellencamp


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. Good Times - Chic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Night Moves - Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Dance Little Sister - Terence Trent Darby


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Songs with a color in the title

1. Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. The Birthday Massacre - Violet


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. The Birthday Massacre - Red Stars


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

4. Sonic Youth - I Love You Golden Blue


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5. Blue Lips - Regina Spektor
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

6. Black Sheep - Gin Wigmore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

8. Blue Moon by Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Silver Lining - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Fade To Black - Metallica


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Songs with areas of interest /places/countries etc.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Good Morning Britain - Aztec Camera


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

3. Brazil - Declan McKenna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Oh Shanghai - Frida Hyvonen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Boston - Augustana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. San Quentin - Nahko and Medicine for the People


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

7. Save Me, San Francisco - Train


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Poughkeepsie, NY - Strata


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Leaving Las Vegas - Sheryl Crow


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

10. California - Joni Mitchell


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Songs by women where they're being genuinely angry with raw emotion and no downplay or anything like that 

1. Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. You Don't Own Me - Lesley Gore


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. You’re So Vain - Carly Simon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. My Name Is Not Susan - Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. F*** You - Lily Allen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Roar - Katy Perry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bust Your Windows - Jazmine Sullivan


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Citrine79 said:


> 6. Roar - Katy Perry
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's not angry there at all :serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Breakin’ Dishes - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra


Songs you have on your playlist.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. One Foot - Walk The Moon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Rita Mae Young - The Record Company


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

(well I have 100 or so playlists.)

3. November Növelet - Free


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

4. November Növelet - Glass


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. Crywank - Hate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Stop Digging - Skating Polly


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

7. Kanagroo Court - Capital Cities


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Poison Apple - Ambarian


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

9. Spark - Fitz and the Tantrums


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Highway to Hell - AC/DC


Songs that remind you of summer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. (Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Scar Tissue


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Deftones - My Own Summer


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

4. The Smashing Pumpkins - Today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Poison Apple - Ambarian


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Surfin U.S.A. - The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rita Mae Young - The Record Company


----------



## sapanda2019 (Mar 16, 2019)

8. Youth Lagoon - 17


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Fireworks - Roxette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Walking on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


R.E.M. songs.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Everybody Hurts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Radio Free Europe


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Man On The Moon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Orange Crush


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Losing My Religion


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

6. What's The Frequency Kenneth


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

7. The Great Beyond


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Bad Day


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

9. Shiny Happy People


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Its the End of the World As We Know It




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with Hot or Cold in the title.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1. Katy Perry - Hot N Cold

(has both lol.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. The Cure - Cold


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Breaking Benjamin - So Cold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hot Gets a Little Cold - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

5. M.O.P - Cold as ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hot to Death - Everlast


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hotblooded - Roxette


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. Cold Hearted - Paul Abdul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hard Liquor, Cold Women, Warm Beer - Bob Woodruff


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Hot For Teacher - Van Halen


Songs commonly heard at sports
arenas/stadiums.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. We Are the Champions - Queen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

2. Ready To Go - Republica


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Thunderstruck - AC/DC


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Start Me Up - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Simply The Best - Tina Turner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Don't Stop Believin' - Journey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. YMCA - The Village People


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10 Reggae Tracks

1. Wear You To The Ball - UB40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I Believe - SOJA


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. 10cc - Dreadlock Holiday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Won't Cry - Ronnie Davis


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. It Wasn’t Me - Shaggy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Pass the Dutchie - Musical Youth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bam Bam - Sister Nancy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8.Red Red Wine - UB40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Many Rivers to Cross - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Monkey Man - Toots and the Maytals


Songs with something in the title that you might see outside on a sunny day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Paper Plane - Lucy Schwartz


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

2. Sailing - Christopher Cross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Waterfalls - TLC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. People - Gorillaz


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. A Horse with No Name - America


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Car Wash - Rose Royce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

7. The truth beneath the rose - within temptation


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. Ice Cream Man - Van Halen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Butterfly - Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bus Named Desire - Soul Asylum 

Songs with a body part in the title.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. (I Just) Died in Your Arms - Cutting Crew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Both Hands - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Our Lips are Sealed - The Go-Go’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Behind These Hazel Eyes - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. U + Ur Hand - Pink


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

8. Hands Held High - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hot Legs - Rod Stewart


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. These Arms Of Mine by Ottis Redding

Songs with a an electric bass solo, either in a riff at a pause during the song or a pure instrumental version.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Maxwell Murder - Rancid


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Dragon Attack - Queen


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

3. Orion by Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fireball - Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Lemon Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Anesthesia(Pulling Teeth) by Metallica


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

8. Our House - Madness


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

9. Jerry Was a Race Car Driver - Primus


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. N.I.B by Black Sabbath

Songs with guitar arpeggios.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Time of Your Life - Green Day


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

2. Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Landslide - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

4. Finish What Ya Started - Van Halen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. The House Of The Rising Sun by The Animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Don't Think Twice It's Alright - Bob Dylan


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

9. 12 Little Spells - Esperanza Spalding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Weird Fishes/Arpeggi - Radiohead


Songs by Radiohead.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. Creep - Radiohead


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. How To Disappear Completely


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

3. Motion Picture Soundtrack


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. Karma Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. My Iron Lung


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. No Surprises


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

7. Fake Plastic Trees


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Street Spirit (Fade Out)


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

9. 15 step


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. High and Dry


Songs that have cities in the title.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. St. Louis Toodle-oo - Steely Dan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. No Sleep Till Brooklyn - Beastie Boys


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Save Me, San Francisco - Train


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Detroit Rock City - Kiss


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. The Night Chicago Died - Paper Lace


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Walking in Memphis - Marc Cohn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Hollywood - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Get Out of Denver - Bob Seger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Saginaw Michigan - Lefty Frizzell


Songs you put on when you have the blues. :rain


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Misery - Soul Asylum



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Aloha Ke Akua - Nahko and Medicine for the People


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Fade to Black - Metallica


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

4. Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Don't Follow - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Metal Health - Quiet Riot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Down on the Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. Numb - Linkin Park


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

9. Apati - Verklighetsflykt Är Min Verklighet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Get It While You Can - Janis Joplin 



Songs with female names in the title.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

1. Stella Was A Diver And She Was Always Down by Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sally Cinnamon - The Stone Roses


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Anna Sun - Walk The Moon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Judy Staring at the Sun - Catherine Wheel


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. Counting Crows - Anna Begins


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

6. IAMX - Bernadette


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

7. Jack Off Jill - Vivica


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. Oh Sherrie - Steve Perry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Planet Claire - The B-52’s


Songs with male names in the title.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1. Green Day - Who Wrote Holden Caulfield?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. Patrick Wolf - Tristan (in context, but the name is somewhat androgynous.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Kate Bush - In Search of Peter Pan


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

4. Blink-182 - Adam's Song


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. Mindless Self Indulgence - You're No Fun Anymore Mark Trezona


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

6. Amos Moses - Jerry reed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. Arthur’s Theme (Best That You Can Do) - Christopher Cross


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Floyd the Barber - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ballad of Cleo & Joe - Cyndi Lauper


Someone else pick a topic please.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Songs specifically about drinking.

1. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

2. Thirsty and Miserable (Black Flag Cover) - Saint Vitus


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Have a Drink on Me - AC/DC


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. I Drink Alone - also George Thorogood


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

6. Dying Inside - Saint Vitus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Warm Beer and Cold Women - Tom Waits


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. Tequila - The Champs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Nightrain - Guns N’ Roses


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

10. Just One Beer - Rodney Carrington

Songs about drug use


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

1) China Girl- David Bowie, Iggy Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fire It Up - Disturbed


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds-The Beatles


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Mother's Little Helper by The Rolling Stones


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Champagne, Cocaine & Strawberries - Tat


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

7. Cocaine - Eric Clapton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Weed with Willie - Toby Keith


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

9. Because I Got High - Afroman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I Got Stoned and I Missed It - Dr Hook 


Songs with titles that are not in the lyrics.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Bullet With Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. Standing Outside a Broken Phone Booth With Money in My Hand - Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Shoots and Ladders - Korn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Baba O’Riley - The Who


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Black Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Arrival In Nara- Alt-J


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Teenage Angst - Placebo


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


Songs about inanimate objects.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

1. Little Red Corvette- Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Stone Cold Crazy - Queen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Umbrella - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Steak Knives - Man Man


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. Funky Cold Medina - Tone Loc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

7. Lights - Ellie Goulding


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

8. 99 Luftballoons - Nena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Black Rock - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. A Laptop Like You - Jonathan Coulton


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Songs about accidents, natural disasters, etc.

1. The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dead Man's Curve - Jan & Dean


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

3. Casey Jones - Grateful Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Last Days of Pompeii - Nova Mob


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

5. The Day the Music Died - Don McLean


----------



## paulj (May 6, 2019)

Veracruz - Warren Zevon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Motor Crash - The Sugarcubes


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> 7. Motor Crash - The Sugarcubes
> 
> American Pie


I've seen both titles, but thanks for laughing at me on a SA site.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Here Comes the Flood - Robert Fripp & Peter Gabriel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Forest Fire - Lloyd Cole and the Commotions


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

this is about a lot of things and half metaphorical I think but

10. Amanda Palmer - Drowning In The Sound

songs from video game soundtracks.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1. The Casualties - Unknown Soldier (Tony Hawk's Underground 2.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. The Distillers - Beat Your Heart Out (Tony Hawk's Underground 2.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. My Chemical Romance - Astro Zombies (Tony Hawk's American Wasteland.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

4. Alkaline Trio - Wash Away (Tony Hawk's American Wasteland.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Still Alive - Ellen McLain (Portal)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Aquatic Ambiance - David Wise (Donkey Kong Country)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

7. The Depths' theme/Dreadful - Danny Baranowsky (The Binding of Isaac)

(It's an instrumental though, also I was so bad at this game I never got past this level lol..)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Laura Shigihara - Plants vs Zombies - Theres a Zombie on Your Lawn (Plants vs Zombies)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Too Much Is Never Enough - Florence and the Machine (Final Fantasy XV)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dragonborn - Jeremy Soule (The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim)

Songs with memorable intros.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Baba O'Riley - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. I Miss You - Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cannonball - The Breeders


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

6. Fade To Black by Metallica


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

7. For Whom The Bell Tolls by Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

9. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


A song that describes your weather today.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Walking on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Clouds of Loneliness - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Ride Like The Wind - Christopher Cross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sunlight Shining Through Cloud - Mike Oldfield


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Beautiful Day - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Oregon Rain - Lucy Martin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Floating Clouds - Rick Wakeman


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. It’s Raining Again - Supertramp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Clouds Race Across the Sky - Joe Satriani


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Cold Hearted - Paula Abdul

Songs with days of the week in the title.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Manic Monday - The Bangles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Friday I’m In Love - The Cure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dreams & Saturday Nights - Bob Woodruff


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. LA On A Saturday Night - Hearts & Colors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Wednesday - Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tuesday's Gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Saturday In The Park- Chicago


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

9. I Don't Like Monday's - The Boomtown Rats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hello Friday - Flo Rida

Songs from 1969.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Sugar, Sugar - The Archies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Good Morning Starshine - Oliver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Pinball Wizard - The Who


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

7. Space Oddity - David Bowie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Up On Cripple Creek - The Band


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

9. Son Of A Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Can't Find My Way Home - Blind Faith 

Song titles that ask questions.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. What's Love Got To Do With It? Tina Turner


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

2. What Have I Done To Deserve This? -
Pet Shop Boys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Why Does It Always Rain on Me? - Travis


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

4. Quand vas tu rentrer ? - Melodys echo chamber


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

5. Why Don't You Get A Job? - The Offspring


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. How Will I Know? - Whitney Houston


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Why Do You Love Me? - Garbage


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. Do You Really Want To Hurt Me - Culture Club


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Who Let in the Rain? - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

10. Mommy, Can I Go Out and Kill Tonight? - Misfits

One-hit wonders.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Flagpole Sitta - Harvey Danger


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

2. Mambo No. 5 (A little Bit Of....) - Lou Bega


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. Take On Me - A-Ha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Come on Eileen - Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Who Let The Dogs Out - Baha Men


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mickey - Toni Basil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Black Betty - Ram Jam


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

9. Are You Gonna Be My Girl - Jet


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Tubthumping - Chumbawamba


Song titles that are only one word.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Fire - Barns Courtney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Resilient - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Sussudio - Phil Collins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

4. Anemone - Brian Jonestown massacre


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Unwell - Matchbox 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ironclad - Sleater-Kinny


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

7. Panama - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Spaceman - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cloud - Sia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Flash - Queen

Songs about having a "good time/day".


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Summer of ‘69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

2. Paradise city - guns n roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Brand New Day - Pepper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Don't Stop Me Now - Queen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Celebration - Kool and the Gang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mr. Blue Sky - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

7. I’m So Excited - The Pointer Sisters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sunny Side of the Street - The Pogues


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

9. On Top Of The World - Imagine Dragons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mr. E's Beautiful Blues Eels

(I can't think up new topics, played this and the movie games way too long.)

Protest songs.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. War - Edwin Starr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Change the World - Leilani Wolfgramm (feat. Jacob Hemphill & Fortunate Youth)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Wasteland of the Free - Iris Dement


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. Fight The Power - Public Enemy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

7. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ohio - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Land of the Free - The Killers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Beds Are Burning - Midnight Oil


Songs about coming of age/growing up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Jack and Diane - John Mellencamp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 1979 - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Changes - David Bowie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Good Riddance - Green Day


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Landslide - Fleetwood Mac


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Forever Young - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Both Sides Now - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. When I Was a Boy - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Don’t You Forget About Me - Simple Minds 


Songs with America/U.S.A. in the title.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Born in the U.S.A. - Bruce Springsteen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Breakfast In America - Supertramp


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Kids In America - Kim Wilde


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Surfin' USA - The Beach Boys


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Living In America - James Brown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Geek U.S.A. - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Party in the U.S.A. - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Motionless In White - America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Halloween In America - Fish Karma


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

10. Rafet El Roman - Amerika 

songs with Hollywood in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Lost in Hollywood - System of a Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hollywood Nights - Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Old School Hollywood - System of a Down


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. Hooray for Hollywood - Neon Trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hollywood (Down On Your Luck) - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hollywood Liar - Grace Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hollywood Diary - Black Flag


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Say Goodbye to Hollywood - Billy Joel


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

9. Father John Misty - Hollywood Forever Cemetery Sings

it has a good video:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hollywood B*tch - Stone Temple Pilots

Songs about being angry/mad.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Idiot - Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Everything About You - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Down with the Sickness - Disturbed


----------



## LeCoffee (Aug 15, 2015)

Break Stuff- Limp Bizkit

(I'm sorry for putting a Limp Bizkit song on here but this is the first thing that came to my head unfortunately.)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Killing in the Name - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Breakin' Dishes - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. One Step Closer - Linkin Park


Songs about Outer space.


----------



## LeCoffee (Aug 15, 2015)

1- Major Tom (coming home)- Peter Schilling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Death of a Martian · Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3.Intergalactic - Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Starship Trooper - Yes


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. I lost my heart to a starship trooper - Sarah Brightman.


----------



## cantfocus (Jul 18, 2019)

6.-Astronomy Domine- Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. To the Moon and Back - Savage Garden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. A Spaceman Came Travelling - Chris de Burgh


----------



## cantfocus (Jul 18, 2019)

9, Space Truckin'- Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Space Monkey - Patti Smith Group 

Duets.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Reunited - Peaches & Herb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. You're The One That I Want - John Travolta & Olivia Newton-John


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Stop Draggin' My Heart Around - Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hunger Strike - Temple of the Dog


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Don't Go Breakin' My Heart - Elton John & Kiki Dee


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. The Boy Is Mine - Brandy & Monica



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Ebony and Ivory - McCartney and Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. You Don't Bring Me Flowers - Barbra Streisand & Neil Diamond


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. State of Shock. Jagger and Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For Summer, songs with Hot in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Hot Stocker - Jan & Dean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Get It Hot - AC/DC


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Avril Lavigne - Hot


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Hot Knife - Fiona Apple


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Hot Blooded - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hot for Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

7. The Kid is Hot Tonite - Loverboy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hot to Death - Everlast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Hot in Herre - Nelly


Songs with the “Cold” or Cool” in the title.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Long Cool Woman - The Hollies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Stone Cold Crazy - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cool Jerk - The Go-Go's


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Cold as Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cool Change - Little River Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cold Water - Tom Waits


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. She's So Cold- The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cool to Be a Fool - Joe Nichols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Early Morning Cold Taxi - The Who


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Cold Hearted - Paula Abdul


Songs that have the name of a city in the title


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Walking in L.A. - Missing Persons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Chicago - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

3. Stuck Inside of Mobile with the Memphis Blues Again - Bob Dylan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. Streets of Philadelphia - Bruce Springsteen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

5. London Calling - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lodi - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

7. New York State of Mind - Billy Joel


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

New York - Alicia Keys


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

9. Save Me, San Francisco - Train


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

10. Oh! Atlanta - Little Feat


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

10 Dog Breeds

1. Beagle


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

blunthead said:


> 10 Dog Breeds
> 
> 1. Beagle


Oops, I screwed up.

10 Songs by a Three-Piece Band

1. Crossroads - Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. You're No Rock N' Roll Fun - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

4 - So what cha want - Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. X-Kid - Green Day


----------



## seffboi (Aug 29, 2019)

7. Johnny Boy - Twenty One Pilots (back when they had three members)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. What I Got - Sublime


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. The Wire - Haim


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Sabotage - Beastie Boys


Songs by boy bands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Bye Bye Bye - N’Sync


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Fly By - Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. MMMBop - Hanson


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. World Of Our Own - Westlife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. You Don't Know - 98 Degrees


----------

